# Ruger M77 Float the Barrel?



## reel2rifle (Mar 28, 2008)

I have a adjustable trigger .270 M77, with safety located behind the bolt(tang safety?)

I have heard years back that these guns need upward presure from the fore hand stock area to shot good.  I have consider doing a complete free float with a Brownells kit but I am unsure if this is the right way to go.  Has any done this and what were the result at the range?

Thanks  in advance..


----------



## michaeljt (Mar 28, 2008)

In my experience I have found bedding the action and about the first two inches of the barrel give the best results. Good luck.


----------



## stevetarget (Mar 29, 2008)

every gun is different, if you have and idea that upward pressure will help the gun then try shimming the front of the barrel, use some plastic stock or even paper. shoot the rifle and see if it helps. If not then bed the reciever and free float the barrel.


----------



## reel2rifle (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for input.  The only place the stock touches the barrel is up front, about 1 inch back from end of fore hand.  If G.B. the stock and float the barrel I can add back forward presure as needed.


----------



## currahee raider (Mar 30, 2008)

*Rugers*

I have had many M-77's and none of them would shoot until I bedded the action and free-floated the barrel. On average this would shrink groups by half.


----------



## Pineywoods (Mar 30, 2008)

I have/have had multiple M77R's over the years.  I have always removed the barrel pad, widely freefloated the barrel, then either pillar bedded or plain old glass bed the action (plus 1st 2" of the shank).  Always has resulted in an improvement in accuracy, sometimes to less than MOA with factory ammo.  
Have the trigger worked if you haven't already done that.  I prefer 2 1/2 to 3 lbs myself.  
Top with quality glass and you're good to go with one of best rifles Ruger has made.
Oh yeah, if you try the shimming technique before you freefloat, use matchbooks cut to fit under your recoil lug.  Works pretty well....that cardboard doesn't seem to compress much.


----------



## reel2rifle (Apr 1, 2008)

I had trigger done and its at a crisp 3 lbs.  It's real close to sub MOA as it sits with just the trigger and off the self ammo.  

Help me here Pineywoods, shank? not familar with that term.


----------



## returntoarchery (Apr 2, 2008)

reel2rifle,

Here's what my 1973 M77 tang safety 270 win will do at 100 yards with cheapo Federal Power-Shok 130 gr from wally world. I was sighting in a new scope at the time. I glass bedded the action and free floated the barrel years ago. The trigger is the factory trigger but has been honed to a mirror finish - set to 2.25 pounds. 

From my readings at www.rugerforum.com, the M77 had Douglas barrels up till 1974 at which time Ruger switched barrel suppliers to Wilson.   Word has is that the quality control for the Wilson barrels was somewhat lacking and it was hit or miss whether you'd get one that was accurate. 

If you got a good one, then with a little work you might get a tack driver.


----------



## reel2rifle (Apr 5, 2008)

Nice shoot group.  I think I should be close to something like that after the work.

Thanks for all the replies..


----------



## returntoarchery (Apr 7, 2008)

Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## reel2rifle (Apr 8, 2008)

Floated the barrel and cleaned out around the action last night.  I need to find some modeling clay today to finish the job.  I have cleaned out around barrel area enough to seal under the barrel.  I will post some pics when I am done...


----------



## reel2rifle (Apr 9, 2008)

I finished up tonight.. I am my worst critic but I would only give the guy who did this half of what he was charging.I feel it will shoot better as the action is tight, the barrel is floated and thats the point..I will shoot it this weekend post the results.


----------

